# Couple of DIs



## Kaspar (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I've come to the conclusion the Imperial is the best looking kit out there.


----------



## kennicka (Feb 13, 2007)

Holy Cow!  That is some beautiful desert ironwood.  Beatiful pen!  Well done.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 13, 2007)

Eric - That picture is just too "Photoshopped" for me.  It's lost any feeling of reality in the wood.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 13, 2007)

If it looks anywhere close to that in reality, that is about the best DI  job I have seen.[8D]


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Kaspar that is awesome work!


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Eric - That picture is just too "Photoshopped" for me.  It's lost any feeling of reality in the wood.



I only adjusted the metal parts. But it is scanned, and I think that accounts for it.

I truly do need to get a digital camera soon. However, the recent ice storm -man we got slammed- put me behind a bit and so it'll be a while yet.


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice,the combination
looks great.Classy.
Glad to see you back around btw.[]


----------



## lwalden (Feb 13, 2007)

Knock down, drag out gorgeous. I'd trade my left...... uh, glove, my left glove, for a couple of pieces of DI that nice....[}]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 13, 2007)

Stunning... absolutely stunning...

What a great job indeed... congrats!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice indeed - care to share your flawless finishing technique?


----------



## Lathemaster (Feb 13, 2007)

Eric

Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous. I aspire to this level of achievement. 

I'm relatively new to pen turning as a saw dust creator and still learning a lot from all of you. So I just have to ask. Where do you find the Imperial kits?

OK I think my Google Skills are intact - CSUSA Kit

Thanks in advance
HotJoe (Mike)


----------



## kiddo (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet! Very very sweet!

Looks like that flame is jumping right out of it.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 13, 2007)

The pen kit looks good, but the wood and your craftsmanship is what has made that a truely beautiful pen.


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Very nice indeed - care to share your flawless finishing technique?


Same as everybody else's.  CA.  I use Berea's Triple Distilled Thin, and Grizzly's Maxi Cure Thick.  Micromesh, and then Novus Two,  Ultra Gloss, and Renaissance wax.  


Imperial kits come from CSUSA. They are pricy.


----------



## kiddo (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Eric - That picture is just too "Photoshopped" for me.  It's lost any feeling of reality in the wood.



Photoshopped?! How dare someone Photoshop a pen! Why you dirty...

Ummm... OK, I'll take that back and shut up now...

heehee   It really is pretty awesome!


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. [][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kennicka_
> <br />Holy Cow!  That is some beautiful desert ironwood.  Beatiful pen!  Well done.



That is definitely a HOLY COW!![]

Absolutely fantastic, I gotta say, I caught my breath when the picture opened on this one.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Knock down, drag out gorgeous. I'd trade my left...... uh, glove, my left glove, for a couple of pieces of DI that nice....[}]



Shoot Lyle, I'd trade both of your...... uh, gloves for a couple of pieces of that DI!! []


----------



## JDPens (Feb 13, 2007)

DITTO!! That is one fantastic pen!


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 13, 2007)

Two actually.  The closed one is a rollerball.


----------



## Dario (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Eric - That picture is just too "Photoshopped" for me.  It's lost any feeling of reality in the wood.



I agree...but he got what he wanted I guess []


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 13, 2007)

Your right, that is a beautiful kit but I think your craftsmanship makes it all the more desirable.


----------



## bnoles (Feb 13, 2007)

AWESOME


----------



## woodpens (Feb 13, 2007)

One word... Damn! Can I say that?

Seriously, those pens will sell themselves. How much do you plan on asking for them?


----------



## lostlugnut (Feb 14, 2007)

You may have just gotten me in trouble. I woke the wife  When I said WOW and she came to see what I was up to. All she said was "WOW I want that one." I need to work on my skills.


----------



## stevers (Feb 14, 2007)

Incredible finish, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 14, 2007)

Someone call 911 -- my heart stopped! That's killer.

Bill, I'd trade Lyle's and yours for those pens. [}]

- G -


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 14, 2007)

Betcha ya could pick up chicks, with one of those pens around! Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />One word... Damn! Can I say that?
> 
> Seriously, those pens will sell themselves. How much do you plan on asking for them?



Already sold.


----------



## Roy99664 (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful pens! [8D]


----------



## Radman (Feb 14, 2007)

Not crazy at all about that kit, but that's got to be one of the nicest chunk of fiber I've seen in quite some time!
Terrrrific.
[8D]


----------



## eldee (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice work. Beautiful! 

I finished my first DI last night. The finish is decent, but the wood had some harsh defects. I started with my "easy" wood finish, but had to strip it and go to CA and the buffer. I'll do another, cleaner blank soon.

LD


----------



## justdawn (Feb 14, 2007)

The grain in that pen is simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 14, 2007)

Spectacular figure in the wood and great work on the pen!

  -Barry


----------



## beathard (Feb 14, 2007)

Have any more of the wood.  We all want a sample blank![]


----------



## bob393 (Feb 14, 2007)

W[]W Super nice!!


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beathard_
> <br />Have any more of the wood.  We all want a sample blank![]



I'm looking in to that.  Anyone interested in a small group buy?  

I paid over $50 for the original three, but all sold no problem.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 15, 2007)

Excuse me while I clean up my drool.  Awesome!!!!!  It looks like you can see clear through to China, as I used to say as a kid, sort of.
Rob


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 15, 2007)

The most awesome pen I have every seen


----------



## lwalden (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



If what you can get will be equivalant to how the pictures you took look (obviously not referring to your finish, but the quality of the material itself), I'm interested. Premium blanks + Premium kits = Premium price.


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 15, 2007)

Let me email the guy I got them from.  Last time he sent a scan so I would know exactly the quality of the pattern I was getting.  The best of the three went to "The Countess," a lady in France, for Christmas, and she was utterly taken with it.  My other customer just got his two today and can't say enough.


----------



## Lathemaster (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be interested as well

Thanks for the thought

HotJoe (Mike)


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 15, 2007)

He's got some of the same quality, but he's in the process of moving so it'll be about ten days before we can see a scan of them and work something out. Send me an email via the forum so I'll know who is interested.


----------



## csb333 (Feb 17, 2007)

That is just fantastic! I hope you make the big bucks on it- Chris


----------



## pendemonium (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like you got a great peice of Desert Ironwood! []


----------

